# Shankys_14's Air Build



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Let me start off by introducing my self. My name is Shank, I have a MkVI GTI. (Some of you might be following my build in the MK6 section but this is a little different.) Plans are to bag it within the next year hopefully by spring. Point of this thread is to ask questions. Get tips and help. Share my air build with all of you. Meet some cool people (I've met a lot in the MK6 section). And just your normal Vortex Whoring/BSing. Misha will be doing my install. If anyone is interested here's my other thread. CLICK!! 

*Air Build:*
Accuair E-Level 
Air Lift Performance Series Front Struts
Air Lift Double Bellow Rear Kit
Accuair VU4 4 Corner Manifold 
Dual Viair 444C
Koni Sport Shocks 
SMC Water Traps 1/4"
Accuair 5 Gallon tank 
EXTA Power Supply


*What I have so far:* 
Accuair E-level 
Accuair VU4
Air Lift Performance Series Front Struts
Air Lift Double Bellow Rear Kit
Dual Viair 444C
Koni Sport Shocks 
SMC Water Traps 1/4"
Accuair 5 Gallon tank 
EXTA Power Supply

*Bought and Sold*
D-Cups
Air Lift Slam Series XL
SS-5 

Here's a pic of my car.









And a bad Photoshop of what it will look like.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Misha does an excellent install


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Out of curiousity is there any reason why you're going with e-level over v2?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Same exact setup I have except e-level for switchspeed, youll enjoy it!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

choey said:


> Misha does an excellent install


I've heard nothing but good things about him. :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> :beer:


:beer:



llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Out of curiousity is there any reason why you're going with e-level over v2?


I want a height based system, compared to pressure based. Mainly because of the fact that I take Family/friends places in my car often. I won't have to worry about changing pressures. Also I'm a sucker for small nick nacks, and the key fob thing is pretty neat. 



98DUB said:


> Same exact setup I have except e-level for switchspeed, youll enjoy it!


Thanks.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

So my first question to my build.

Can anyone help me decide on port size. I understand if I get 3/8 port on the bag get 3/8 npt to 3/8 pts fitting. But if I get 1/2 port on the bag then get 1/2 npt to 3/8 ptc. So what size port would be better? What are you guys running? I'm leaning towards 3/8 ptc x 1/2 npt? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I've never dealt with anything but the 1/2" bungs on the SS-5 bags. If 3/8" is available those would be great. A 3/8" NPT to 3/8" PTC is smaller and will give you a little better clearance in the lower control arm. The way the bags install with the d-cups the fitting is on the bottom. Like the setup plan, and Misha does great installs...sometimes calls me for elevel sensors:beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

shankys_14 said:


> So my first question to my build.
> 
> Can anyone help me decide on port size. I understand if I get 3/8 port on the bag get 3/8 npt to 3/8 pts fitting. But if I get 1/2 port on the bag then get 1/2 npt to 3/8 ptc. So what size port would be better? What are you guys running? I'm leaning towards 3/8 ptc x 1/2 npt? Any help is appreciated.


It should make zero difference between the two setups. The only thing that will differ is the actual size of the fitting you are screwing into the bag, how tall it is and how far it extends from the surface of the bag. There is no performance difference and no speed difference.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

3/8 is What i went with, its not to fast at all.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> I've never dealt with anything but the 1/2" bungs on the SS-5 bags. If 3/8" is available those would be great. A 3/8" NPT to 3/8" PTC is smaller and will give you a little better clearance in the lower control arm. The way the bags install with the d-cups the fitting is on the bottom. Like the setup plan, and Misha does great installs...sometimes calls me for elevel sensors:beer:





MechEngg said:


> It should make zero difference between the two setups. The only thing that will differ is the actual size of the fitting you are screwing into the bag, how tall it is and how far it extends from the surface of the bag. There is no performance difference and no speed difference.





98DUB said:


> 3/8 is What i went with, its not to fast at all.


Cool, thanks for the advice guys. With E-level it uses 3/8 air line. So when I order the front strut I'm gonna choose 3/8. I think I'm gonna go with these fittings. With 3/8 PTC x 1/2 NPT for the SS-5. Should that be good? Also when I order my Water Trap I should go with 3/8 then correct? Sorry for all the noobish questions. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

For the SS-5's, I prefer the  Alkon Brass DOT swivel elbows as they hold up better to the elements. 

As for the water trap, it's going to depend on which trap you choose as different traps have different NPT sizes. If you get a 1/4" trap, you'll need 1/4" NPT fittings. Then again, what fittings you select is going to be dependent upon the placement of your water trap. :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> For the SS-5's, I prefer the  Alkon Brass DOT swivel elbows as they hold up better to the elements.
> 
> As for the water trap, it's going to depend on which trap you choose as different traps have different NPT sizes. If you get a 1/4" trap, you'll need 1/4" NPT fittings. Then again, what fittings you select is going to be dependent upon the placement of your water trap. :thumbup:


The more answers the betters. I've heard good things about the Alkon Brass Fittings too! My installer actually recommend those. I'm going to get 2 of the SMC Water Traps. So if I understand correctly, the water trap if I choose 3/8 port size. Then the elbow fitting I should get is 3/8 PTC x 3/8 NPT. And if I get 1/2 port on the trap. Get the fitting for 3/8 PTC x 1/2 NPT?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Correct!

How do you plan on integrating them into your system? 

Compressor -> Trap -> Tank or Tank -> Trap -> Manifold?

That's the only thing that will determine which fittings you select with your water trap. But to answer your question, you are correct 3/8" x 1/2" NPT PTC if you do the 1/2" trap. :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Correct!
> 
> How do you plan on integrating them into your system?
> 
> ...


Hmm good question. I honestly don't know I'll have to ask my installer I think it was Tank -> Trap -> Manifold. Is there any advantages or disadvantages to either? But thanks for clearing that up for me. :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

If youre running one trap then you should go (compressor > tank > trap > manifold). Two traps you should go (compressor > trap > tank > trap > manifold).

The more traps the better, just taking the moisture out of the air. You dont want in moisture in your mainfold. I little moisture in the tank wont kill ya, and you can empty it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If you actually take the time to break down the science behind the compressor and water trap, you'll find that putting the trap after the compressor serves almost no function. The air that the compressor generates is very hot and actually doesn't contain much moisture at all. If you wanted to use the water trap to it's fullest potential, you would actually need to chill the air coming out of the compressor before it hit the trap. In addition to that, seeing as that 90% of the tanks on the market today are aluminum and have a bottom facing drain port, the chance of an explosion is far less. We always suggest running the trap between the manifold and the tank. This way, you can either connect it directly to the tank or run it inline with two PTC fittings. :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

98DUB said:


> If youre running one trap then you should go (compressor > tank > trap > manifold). Two traps you should go (compressor > trap > tank > trap > manifold).
> 
> The more traps the better, just taking the moisture out of the air. You dont want in moisture in your mainfold. I little moisture in the tank wont kill ya, and you can empty it. :thumbup:


I'll be running two traps and dual compressors. So I will probably do the second route. :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> If you actually take the time to break down the science behind the compressor and water trap, you'll find that putting the trap after the compressor serves almost no function. The air that the compressor generates is very hot and actually doesn't contain much moisture at all. If you wanted to use the water trap to it's fullest potential, you would actually need to chill the air coming out of the compressor before it hit the trap. In addition to that, seeing as that 90% of the tanks on the market today are aluminum and have a bottom facing drain port, the chance of an explosion is far less. We always suggest running the trap between the manifold and the tank. This way, you can either connect it directly to the tank or run it inline with two PTC fittings. :beer:


Thanks so much for answering all my questions Andrew. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> Thanks so much for answering all my questions Andrew. :beer:


No problem :beer:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

your going to want to get adjustable endlinks. i have the ksports but there is also the powergrids.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you actually take the time to break down the science behind the compressor and water trap, you'll find that putting the trap after the compressor serves almost no function. The air that the compressor generates is very hot and actually doesn't contain much moisture at all. If you wanted to use the water trap to it's fullest potential, you would actually need to chill the air coming out of the compressor before it hit the trap. In addition to that, seeing as that 90% of the tanks on the market today are aluminum and have a bottom facing drain port, the chance of an explosion is far less. We always suggest running the trap between the manifold and the tank. This way, you can either connect it directly to the tank or run it inline with two PTC fittings. :beer:


When I was running two traps why did my first trap always fill with water and my second trap didn't produce more than two drops of water in a 2 month time period?


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

ripNdip said:


> your going to want to get adjustable endlinks. i have the ksports but there is also the powergrids.


I'll look into them.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If you actually take the time to break down the science behind the compressor and water trap, you'll find that putting the trap after the compressor serves almost no function. The air that the compressor generates is very hot and actually doesn't contain much moisture at all. If you wanted to use the water trap to it's fullest potential, you would actually need to chill the air coming out of the compressor before it hit the trap. In addition to that, seeing as that 90% of the tanks on the market today are aluminum and have a bottom facing drain port, the chance of an explosion is far less. We always suggest running the trap between the manifold and the tank. This way, you can either connect it directly to the tank or run it inline with two PTC fittings. :beer:


science not always right, from my experience i see way more moisture collected by water traps before tank than past the tank.
that why when ppl give me 2 traps i install both of them before the tank with airline between them.
if you look at the trap design the air actually travels trough the filter,by doing so it is removing the moisture from air that was compressed by the piston.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8432/7540973064_1797ff395f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3619 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Science isn't always right, and every situation is different. In most cases, if you put them between the tank and the manifold AND you run a drain, you've got two methods of removing moisture. Either way works. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I am running 3 water traps

Compressors -> Water trap 1 -> Buffer tank -> Water trap 2 -> Main Tank -> Water trap 3 -> Manifold

Water trap 1 = 1/2 full per month
Buffer tank = about the same amount of water as water trap 1 per month
Water trap 2 = dry
Main tank = dry
Water trap 3 = dry



There are explanations for using traps at both places and why it happens like it does. 


*Compressor -> water trap -> tank*
The first water trap does help to seperate water from the air. Because the compressed air is beyond the saturation point it quite easily drops some of the air from having the air directed against a solid surface. If you don't know why this happens, if you take a look through inside the water trap inlet, you will notice that as the air enters, there is a surface perpendicular to the flow of the air, this makes the air directly hit the surface. Since the water particles in the air are heavier than the air, their momentum is different. The difference in momentum is what helps to seperate the water in the first water trap. Of course this only works to get rid of the water that is present above the saturation point of the air. That is why you get water in the first trap.

In the tank right after the initial water trap (99% of people's main tank), there is air currently in there. This air is at ambient temperature, and thus quite a bit cooler in temperature than the hot air coming from the compressors through the water trap. So what happens is that the hot saturated air (no extra water at this point because of the first water trap) gets pushed through the air line and then into the large reservoir of cool air. This instant mixing of the temperatures causes a drastic cooling of the hot air coming in, causing it to condensate almost immediately. This is what causes the water to form on the bottom of the tank.

The water trap after the main tank, in between the tank and the manifold, is mainly used for physical particle separation so that nothing gets into your manifold. The only way it will start to collect water is if you only run a trap after the tank and the compressors are running for a long enough time so that the ambient temperature of the main tank rises to an ineffective level and can no longer cause the hot air to condensate.


*Tank -> Water trap -> Manifold*
In this case the saturated air enters directly into the tank and will experience an almost full condensation. The temperature difference however might not cause a full full condensation effect and a tiny bit of water may be left in the air still. This will collect in the water trap, as well as the trap acting as a particle separator. The particles include aluminum oxides and rust, depending on what tank you have as well as tiny bits of teflon tape if you used the tape instead of paste.



So from this if you only have the budget for 1 water trap i would place it AFTER THE TANK, just so you are guaranteed physical particle barrier and nothing gets into the manifold. Your tank will just get a bit more water in it and need to be emptied more often.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I run my trap between my manifold and compressor. I don't want water in my manifolds and I don't mind water in my tank seeing as I have a drain **** and drain it. I actually get no water in my trap unless I don't drain it for 2 months or so.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I run my trap between my manifold and compressor.


You pump straight from your compressors to the manifold, no tank?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

98DUB said:


> You pump straight from your compressors to the manifold, no tank?


:laugh:

Of course he runs it somewhere between the start of the system and the end of the system


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

After five weeks of running one trap pre-tank and one trap post-tank, the results are in. 

The trap with water in it on the left was used pre-tank, the dry trap on the right was post-tank. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> After five weeks of running one trap pre-tank and one trap post-tank, the results are in.
> 
> The trap with water in it on the left was used pre-tank, the dry trap on the right was post-tank. :beer:


I don't think that this was a fair unbiased test Will. You ran both traps at the same time, hence the results from the first trap altered the results of the second trap. If you wanted to truly show people the effects you should have ran one month with just the first trap then one month with just the second trap.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> I don't think that this was a fair unbiased test Will. You ran both traps at the same time, hence the results from the first trap altered the results of the second trap. If you wanted to truly show people the effects you should have ran one month with just the first trap then one month with just the second trap.


yeah Will, youre not even giving trap 2 a chance to work :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I don't think that this was a fair unbiased test Will. You ran both traps at the same time, hence the results from the first trap altered the results of the second trap. If you wanted to truly show people the effects you should have ran one month with just the first trap then one month with just the second trap.


Fair point Sean, but keep in mind, even with the first trap in place (between the compressor and tank), some moisture will still make it's way into the tank. (I know that you're already well aware of this since your setup utilizes a cooling tank). The fact is, during our test, none of the moisture that made it into the tank went on further into the second trap.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Fair point Sean, but keep in mind, even with the first trap in place (between the compressor and tank), some moisture will still make it's way into the tank. (I know that you're already well aware of this since your setup utilizes a cooling tank). The fact is, during our test, none of the moisture that made it into the tank went on further into the second trap.


Yeah i completely agree that water will make it into the tank even if you used the first trap. But if you were to run ONLY the second trap i bet you would see 90% water in the tank and actually get 10% water in the second water trap, try it out and see


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Fair point Sean, but keep in mind, even with the first trap in place (between the compressor and tank), some moisture will still make it's way into the tank. (I know that you're already well aware of this since your setup utilizes a cooling tank). The fact is, during our test, none of the moisture that made it into the tank went on further into the second trap.


So you still had moisture in your tank and had to empty it right? I assume that without that first trap, you would just have that much more water in your tank, and that trap 2 would be acutally doing work.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

98DUB said:


> You pump straight from your compressors to the manifold, no tank?


who needs a tank bro?









:laugh:




I meant I run it between my tank and manifold. Been a long day today.  :laugh:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Air Lift Slam Series XL Ordered! Should be here tomorrow! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Placed an order for D-cups


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

shankys_14 said:


> Placed an order for D-cups


Making moves, nice:thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> Making moves, nice:thumbup:


Thanks man I wish things were moving faster. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Slow and steady wins the race, Shank! :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Dont you think it would be cheaper to buy all at once, save on shipping and deals when buying as a kit?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Dont you think it would be cheaper to buy all at once, save on shipping and deals when buying as a kit?


If he can get good deals on individually priced items it would probably be very close to a kit price that is on sale. But it takes lots of shopping around to get that. If he is going part used (for management etc) then it could definitely be cheaper than a new kit on sale


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Dont you think it would be cheaper to buy all at once, save on shipping and deals when buying as a kit?


Haha good point! But my buddy Andrew has been taking good care of me.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Slow and steady wins the race, Shank! :beer:


:beer:

Once the car is paid off and I'm not spending 300+ a month on gas. Things will really get going!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> *If he can get good deals on individually priced items it would probably be very close to a kit price that is on sale.* But it takes lots of shopping around to get that. If he is going part used (for management etc) then it could definitely be cheaper than a new kit on sale


This. 

Everything will be purchased new, I've had some bad experiences on vortex buying used. Only used things I will purchase now are probably hard goods. (Dash cubby, seat drawers, etc)


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Orders Viair 444c Dual Pack 

Got D-Cups


----------



## black-n-tan (May 11, 2010)

What's the benefit for installing the d cups? I'm more of an ass man myself


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

I bought the SS5 rear bags, before air lift made its new rear bags. Since I'm going with ss5 I need d-cups.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Got my compressors. 
 
IMG_0226 by shankoem, on Flickr 
 
IMG_0227 by shankoem, on Flickr 

Oh here's a picture of my car photo shopped. These are the wheels I want.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Ordered 2 SMC 1/4" Water Traps and Accuair 5 Gallon Aluminum Tank Powdercoat Gloss Black.....almost have enough for management pack..debating between rear shocks...Bilstein or Koni...really leaning towards Bilsteins...any reason I should choose Koni?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

go with koni, i believe they are shorter than bilstein, still ride great.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> go with koni, i believe they are shorter than bilstein, still ride great.


Really been thinking about going with Koni, Andrew can get me a good deal and said they are easier to come by. But I heard Bilsteins go wicked high which I kinda like. :screwy:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

koni go as high,dont worry about that, you will never use it at that height anyway.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> koni go as high,dont worry about that, you will never use it at that height anyway.


Cool Koni it is! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> Cool Koni it is! :beer::beer::beer:


While you may never use it at that height, it sure is nice to know they go high! :beer:

Thanks for your order Shank!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> While you may never use it at that height, it sure is nice to know they go high! :beer:
> 
> Thanks for your order Shank!


Knowing me I probably would just to break necks in parking lots. :laugh:

Thank you man!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Tanks here, that was fast wasn't it...One of the many reasons why I love ORT.


IMG_0298 by shankoem, on Flickr

IMG_0301 by shankoem, on Flickr


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Andrew knows how to take care of his customers :thumbup:

excited to see this build come together, I just finished installing my airride last night in my mk4.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

CULVER said:


> Andrew knows how to take care of his customers :thumbup:
> 
> excited to see this build come together, I just finished installing my airride last night in my mk4.



Yeah man, Andrew is more then just a salesman/owner of a company. His your friend, and is there to answer your stupid questions and give you advice on what parts to pick. Dude you have no idea how long I been waiting to finish this project I can't wait, and really how do you like it? Are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## black-n-tan (May 11, 2010)

Hey culver, do you have any pictures of your mkIV build? I have the v2 XL slam kit sitting in my living room. I've searched like crazy for DIY trunk builds or MKIV jetta air installs with no luck.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

black-n-tan said:


> Hey culver, do you have any pictures of your mkIV build? I have the v2 XL slam kit sitting in my living room. I've searched like crazy for DIY trunk builds or MKIV jetta air installs with no luck.


Check out rat4life's Flickr page, he's really good at documenting all his installs...i am not or id helpyou out haha. He's done a bunch of mk4s, we usually put the compa and manifold under the spare tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> Tanks here, that was fast wasn't it...One of the many reasons why I love ORT.
> 
> 
> IMG_0298 by shankoem, on Flickr
> ...


Couldn't really tell how nice the tank was on instagram, but that looks perfect dude! :beer:



CULVER said:


> Andrew knows how to take care of his customers :thumbup:
> 
> excited to see this build come together, I just finished installing my airride last night in my mk4.


Thanks Chaz :heart:



shankys_14 said:


> Yeah man, Andrew is more then just a salesman/owner of a company. His your friend, and is there to answer your stupid questions and give you advice on what parts to pick. Dude you have no idea how long I been waiting to finish this project I can't wait, and really how do you like it? Are you enjoying it so far?


Thanks Shank! Got those traps heading your way today!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Couldn't really tell how nice the tank was on instagram, but that looks perfect dude! :beer:
> 
> Thanks Shank! Got those traps heading your way today!


Dude its mint..I love it! Glad I got black. Awesome I'll be on the look out. 
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Got all my fittings. 
2 - Parker 1/4" NPT x 1/4" FNPT Pipe Elbow 
2 - Alkon 3/8" PTC x 1/2" NPT Swivel Elbow 
2 - Alkon 3/8" PTC x 1/4" NPT Swivel Elbow 
2 - Alkon 1/4" PTC x 1/4" NPT Straight 
2 - Parker 3/8" NPT Counter Sunk Brass Plug 
2 - Parker 1/4" NPT Counter Sunk Brass Plug 
1 - 1/8" NPT Inflation Valve 

 
IMG_0391 by shankoem, on Flickr 
 
IMG_0390 by shankoem, on Flickr 
 
IMG_0396 by shankoem, on Flickr 
 
IMG_0408 by shankoem, on Flickr 
 
IMG_0406 by shankoem, on Flickr 
 
IMG_0411 by shankoem, on Flickr


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

YAY! :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

dubkid91 said:


> YAY! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff Shank, thanks for the order :thumbup::beer: 


Those parker sunk plugs are the best! They make for such a clean setup


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Good stuff Shank, thanks for the order :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> Those parker sunk plugs are the best! They make for such a clean setup


 Thanks for all the help man. :beer: 

Hell yeah!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Had a change of mind, XLs should be sold tomorrow. Getting the new performance struts. 

New question is should I stick with my current rear set up (SS-5 with D-cups) or go with the new air lift rear bags. They look promising.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

shankys_14 said:


> Had a change of mind, XLs should be sold tomorrow. Getting the new performance struts.
> 
> New question is should I stick with my current rear set up (SS-5 with D-cups) or go with the new air lift rear bags. They look promising.


Just stick with your set up. No sense in losing money for pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> Had a change of mind, XLs should be sold tomorrow. Getting the new performance struts.
> 
> New question is should I stick with my current rear set up (SS-5 with D-cups) or go with the new air lift rear bags. They look promising.


if you could sell ss-5 and not loose any money on it, i say go with new airlift kit, this way the top nipples will stay intact.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Just stick with your set up. No sense in losing money for pretty much the same thing.





Rat4Life said:


> if you could sell ss-5 and not loose any money on it, i say go with new airlift kit, this way the top nipples will stay intact.


Yea I'm gonna put them up for sale, hopefully I can break even and the price difference isn't much different. If not I'm gonna keep them, but I would prefer having the entire set up Airlift and customer service that comes along with it.

In other news, XLs sold today. Ordering something tomorrow just can't decide what.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I have an idea for you, Shank


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Yesterday I sold my Air Lift XLs. 

Today Andrew got in touch with me, he is truly the man. He offered me a deal I couldn't pass, I now own the new Air Lift Rear Bags and no longer the SS-5 Rear Bags & D-Cups. They should be here tomorrow.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

shankys_14 said:


> Yesterday I sold my Air Lift XLs.
> 
> Today Andrew got in touch with me, he is truly the man. He offered me a deal I couldn't pass, I now own the new Air Lift Rear Bags and no longer the SS-5 Rear Bags & D-Cups. They should be here tomorrow.


Nice customer service right there, always quality from him.:thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> Nice customer service right there, always quality from him.:thumbup:


Deff man, I refer everyone to him!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

New rear bags arrived already. :laugh:
 IMG_20130212_115457 by shankoem, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> Yesterday I sold my Air Lift XLs.
> 
> Today Andrew got in touch with me, he is truly the man. He offered me a deal I couldn't pass, I now own the new Air Lift Rear Bags and no longer the SS-5 Rear Bags & D-Cups. They should be here tomorrow.


Glad we could both benefit from that deal!  




OVRWRKD said:


> Nice customer service right there, always quality from him.:thumbup:


Thanks Jared 



shankys_14 said:


> Deff man, I refer everyone to him!


:heart::heart:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> Nice customer service right there, always quality from him.:thumbup:


Couldn't agree more - Andrew has been providing me with very good assistance and recommendations. Can't wait to make my purchase with him :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

slapshot591 said:


> Couldn't agree more - Andrew has been providing me with very good assistance and recommendations. Can't wait to make my purchase with him :thumbup:


Thank you kindly! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Ordered Racekor Struts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Got my front struts. Boy these are nice. 


IMG_0470 by shankoem, on Flickr

IMG_0473 by shankoem, on Flickr

IMG_0482 by shankoem, on Flickr


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Ordered Koni Shocks. :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

you are making a nice build with great products.:thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> you are making a nice build with great products.:thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:

Just want to do it right the first time.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Got these a few days ago..Will be ordering ELevel next week.


IMG_0489 by shankoem, on Flickr


IMG_0487 by shankoem, on Flickr


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

Everything I would have done if I didn't find a good used deal :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

AccuAir E-Level & VU4 Manifold, Stinger 80a Solenoid Style Relay, 3/8" Air lines, and line cutter ordered.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

this build needs moar kleen freaks :laugh: jk can wait to see it all done :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> this build needs moar kleen freaks :laugh: jk can wait to see it all done :thumbup:


Can't wait to give it a try man.


----------



## MonteMan79 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shank, I just read the entire thread and Im impressed. I like the thought going into this system. Its made me seriously consider going air as well...keep up the great work!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

MonteMan79 said:


> Shank, I just read the entire thread and Im impressed. I like the thought going into this system. Its made me seriously consider going air as well...keep up the great work!


 Thanks man. Do it.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Set back in plans. There's a knocking noise coming when I turn, heavy brake, or I don't wanna say launch cause I don't do that but do a quick acceleration. Went to the dealer to get it looked at, and the noise didn't happen and they looked at the suspension everything seemed fine. I don't want the warranty voided/having to pay outta pocket for something because the will blame it on the air. 
Here's a few videos. WTF is this noise, it's louder in person. 

0:04 




 
0:34 




 
1:05


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

tried listening for the noise,but its hard to tell from the video, def should take care of this before installing air, also when you at the dealer ask adviser for a mechanic to go on the test drive with you, this way you will exactly point out the noise. 
i work at the dealer myself and it is so hard for advisers to relate the problem from client to a tech, so it is the best if they will let you show them exactly what you hear. 
could be a loose motor mount if it happens when you lunching it,but also could be like a sway bar bushings on your passenger side, try driving straight line and just rock the steering a little left to right, see if you could duplicate it.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> tried listening for the noise,but its hard to tell from the video, def should take care of this before installing air, also when you at the dealer ask adviser for a mechanic to go on the test drive with you, this way you will exactly point out the noise.
> i work at the dealer myself and it is so hard for advisers to relate the problem from client to a tech, so it is the best if they will let you show them exactly what you hear.
> could be a loose motor mount if it happens when you lunching it,but also could be like a sway bar bushings on your passenger side, try driving straight line and just rock the steering a little left to right, see if you could duplicate it.


 Thanks man, I will do that only happens when its 50 degrees plus. I've been told it could be Endlinks, pendulum mounts, strut mounts, I think its the sub frame bolts. I'll try the straight line thing I haven't done that.


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> After five weeks of running one trap pre-tank and one trap post-tank, the results are in.
> 
> The trap with water in it on the left was used pre-tank, the dry trap on the right was post-tank. :beer:


 What water traps are those?!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

GTI_93 said:


> What water traps are those?!


 Those are the parker low pressure traps with a plastic bowl. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Those are the parker low pressure traps with a plastic bowl. :thumbup::beer:


 Thank you for letting me know, I need these for my set up!:thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

GTI_93 said:


> Thank you for letting me know, I need these for my set up!:thumbup:


 No you do not


----------



## MonteMan79 (Mar 25, 2011)

shankys_14 said:


> No you do not


 Smc traps? Im learning...ha


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

MonteMan79 said:


> Smc traps? Im learning...ha


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> No you do not


 This. 

Go with a metal bowl, you'll thank us all later :laugh:


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool story bro. I haven't seen ANYTHING like this before. You're doing the same thing everyone else does, man. Alteast try to be different... The VW scene and community gets a bad reputation for doing the same thing over and over. Being a car enthusiast means more then getting the newest pair of wheels or having a cool trunk set up.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> Cool story bro. I haven't seen ANYTHING like this before. You're doing the same thing everyone else does, man. Alteast try to be different... The VW scene and community gets a bad reputation for doing the same thing over and over. Being a car enthusiast means more then getting the newest pair of wheels or having a cool trunk set up.


So you felt it was completely necessary to make your comments public on someone else's thread? Even before you say it, yes, I felt it was necessary to say something to you.

Go start your own air build thread so we can criticize you.

Just. Go. Home.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> Cool story bro. I haven't seen ANYTHING like this before. You're doing the same thing everyone else does, man. Alteast try to be different... The VW scene and community gets a bad reputation for doing the same thing over and over. Being a car enthusiast means more then getting the newest pair of wheels or having a cool trunk set up.


See below for the reason of this thread...I'm sure your cars pretty unique with your OEM as f*ck parts 



shankys_14 said:


> Point of this thread is to ask questions. Get tips and help. Share my air build with all of you. Meet some cool people (I've met a lot in the MK6 section). ]





connoisseurr said:


> So you felt it was completely necessary to make your comments public on someone else's thread? Even before you say it, yes, I felt it was necessary to say something to you.
> 
> Go start your own air build thread so we can criticize you.
> 
> Just. Go. Home.


His just mad cause my air set up cost more then his car. :thumbup:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

shankys_14 said:


> His just mad cause my air set up cost more then his car. :thumbup:


More like all of them in his "Vehicles owned" category :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> Cool story bro. I haven't seen ANYTHING like this before. You're doing the same thing everyone else does, man. Alteast try to be different... The VW scene and community gets a bad reputation for doing the same thing over and over. Being a car enthusiast means more then getting the newest pair of wheels or having a cool trunk set up.


Not that I disagree with you with how a lot of the cars are the "same", but honestly, what the **** are you talking about? What is he to do differntly? Do you want him to hack up some ****ty ass coils and mod them into air struts? Would that make you happy to see? It's a ****ing suspension setup. You have 4 choices bud. Stock, cup kit, coils, or air. You choose any of those and you're automatically doing the same **** tons of other VW owners are doing. Why the **** would someone spend $30 grand on a car to **** it up with some hack job suspension.

You're an idiot.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Good read, barring a tourette reply.

Interested to see how this turns out.

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

So much unnecessary hostility and drama, what the heck guys?

Shank is one of the nicest dudes and he's definitely 'doing it right' with his suspension. He's bought the best of everything, and I'm not just saying that because I've sold it to him...


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So much unnecessary hostility and drama, what the heck guys?
> 
> Shank is one of the nicest dudes and he's definitely 'doing it right' with his suspension. He's bought the best of everything, and I'm not just saying that because I've sold it to him...


Thanks Andrew. #bagthebestfixtherest



shankys_14 said:


> Meet some cool people


:wave:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

oviewankenobi said:


> Good read, barring a tourette reply.
> 
> Interested to see how this turns out.
> 
> opcorn:


Sorry, bad mood this morning. I just don't get people who complain, just to complain. No substance or suggestion behind what they say.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> Thanks Andrew. #bagthebestfixtherest


No problem Shank!

Hope you get your front end noise squared away so you can get it on the ground :thumbup::beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No problem Shank!
> 
> Hope you get your front end noise squared away so you can get it on the ground :thumbup::beer:


Hoping so! :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Weather was nice and warm for once & I finally found some free time in my busy schedule...so I went full mechanic mode this weekend...Seems like I might be right, the clunk noise is probably the sub frame shifting. If you can see from the picture around the sub-frame paint is rubbed off. I don't have a torch wrench so I'll take it back to the dealer, point it out & have them change the bolts to the Passat ones...Idk when the car is going to be bagged with my busy schedule probably late summer now, since I need the car 120 miles a day. 


 
20130420_174825 by shankoem, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully that's your only issue! 

Sweet shirt! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hopefully that's your only issue!
> 
> Sweet shirt! :thumbup::beer:


 Hoping so! 

Thanks buddy! To be the man you have to dress like the man.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Just get it bagged, will only take a couple of days. 

Get a rental in the meantime


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

prospal said:


> Just get it bagged, will only take a couple of days.
> 
> Get a rental in the meantime


 Can't say that hasn't crossed my mind


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

shankys_14 said:


> Can't say that hasn't crossed my mind


 Go vacay and have someone do it for you lol


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

connoisseurr said:


> Go vacay and have someone do it for you lol


 Haha I am going on vacay twice next month but I'm driving to Boston and Atlantic city..might go to VA IN July. I'll be taken summer classes and working too so its hard to find time. On my way to Virginia I should stop by yours and we can get it done together and smash a few beers :wave:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

lower it


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

I was pretty stoked reading this whole thread, and then "life accidentally" posted the... rant I guess?!.. and then no more updates . It's been 4 months I assume this is done? :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

morbs_gt said:


> I was pretty stoked reading this whole thread, and then "life accidentally" posted the... rant I guess?!.. and then no more updates . It's been 4 months I assume this is done? :thumbup:


nope :facepalm:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

98DUB said:


> nope :facepalm:


This

I just bought a truck so I'll be spending a lot of my time and money on that. If you want some updates for the GTI the water pump broke again and um they still can't figure this suspension noise out.  
But no worries I'll bag this sooner or later.. once I make my mind If i want to keep it or trade it in for an S2000 MK7 STI A4 or 135i 

Pics for clicks


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Does this mean to you will have parts for sale soon? Haha...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

shankys_14 said:


> This
> 
> I just bought a truck so I'll be spending a lot of my time and money on that.


Why spend money on an S10?


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Why spend money on an S10?


I drive 200 miles a day so i picked it so I don't rack up the miles on the GTI I got it for 2.5k only has 55k but it needs TLC I just blew a brake like the other day so its more maintenance not modding it besides tint lift & tires


----------

